# NW neu einrichten; daher ein paar Fragen!



## FatalMistake (12. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend!

Ich habe 2 Rechner; 1 Gamer PC und ein "Server".

Am "Server" liegen viele Dateien, viele große Dateien.
Am Gamer PC liegen fast keine Sachen rum, daher muss ich Filme, etc. vom Server abholen.

Der Server sollte ebenfalls für die Internetverbindung zuständig sein. also ein Proxyserver.

Die Vernetzung denke ich mir so:
Der Server stellt die InternetVB per WLAN mit einem Router her (der dann mit Modem verbunden is...);
Die Verbindung Gamer PC --- Server möchte ich gerne per Kabel machen; GiBit wäre nicht schlecht.
Sollte ich für diese PC-zu-PC Verbindung lieber einen Switch nehmen und die beiden Rechner dranhängen (mit dem Kabel), oder lieber ein Cross Over Kabel und die beiden direkt miteinander verdrahten?

Wie geht das mit der Dateifreigabe am Server? Was muss ich bei WinXP Pro SP3 beachten?
Welche IP Adressen muss ich zwischen Gamer PC und Server verwenden bzw. in den LAN Einstellungen eintragen?

Ich besitze auch 2 Drucker; es wäre natürlich super, wenn die am Server angeschlossen wären, und ich am Gamer PC was ausdrucke und das alles über den Server läuft! Ist das möglich? Wenn ja wie?

tja...das wärs fürs Erste! ^^
Könnt ihr mir vlt. eine Seite empfehlen, auf der auf diese Fragen eingegangen wird? Natürlich dürft ihr auch selber helfen! ^^

Wenn noch Fragen sind, bitte fragen!

Hoffe, mir kann geholfen werden!!! xD
schönen Abend noch!
mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2008)

wozu crossover-kabel oder switch? verbinde doch einfach beide PCs mit dem router. und wozu den server als "zwischenstation" fürs internet benutzen? einfach die daten im router eintragen und direkt über den router online gehen.

wegen drucker: einfach in die eigenschaften des druckers gehen bzw. rechtklick auf den drucker und dort dann "druckerfreigabe" oder "freigeben" oder so.


ps: wär ne große externe netzwerk-HD nicht besser bezüglich platzbedarf und stromkosten usw?


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

1. Ich hoffe, du bist im Umgang mit Windows Server 2003 einigermaßen fitt (oder Linux).
2. Einen Server per WLAN anbinden ist meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Lösung. 
2.1. Daher mein Tipp: Besorge dir einen GigabitEthernet-Switch (ca. 20 - 50€). Den hängst du an einen der freien Ports deines Routers (Fritzbox? Speedport?) und fertig.
2.2. Alle Clients (und auch den Server) hängst du an den Switch. Dadurch kommunizieren alle kabelgebundenen Geräte im LAN mit GigabitEthernet. Eine weitere unnötige Verkabelung bleibt dir damit erspart.
3. Wenn der Server für die Interneverbindung zuständig sein soll, verstehe ich den Sinn des Routers nicht. Da müsstest du noch etwas spezieller werden (Bandbreitenmanagement?).
4. Ein Proxy verfügt normalerweise über mind. 2 Netzwerkkarten, um den Verkehr in eben mind. 2 Netzen (üblicherweise LAN - WWW) entsprechend "kontrollieren" zu können. Den Sinn halte ich bei deiner Planung allerdings für fraglich - aber gut.
5. Zur Thematik "Dateifreigaben"... Das geht mit Windows Server 2003 recht einfach (Dateiserver). Unter Linux geht das Ganze per Samba ebenfalls wunderbar. Ich pers. favorisiere Linux (bash).
6. Einen Druckserver kannst du dann gegebenenfalls auch noch einrichten. Unter Linux läuft dieser ebenfalls mit Samba. Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens ist die Idee von Herbboy sehr zuträglich und sinnvoll. Sowohl aus ökonomischer, als auch ökologischer Sicht.

- ein NDAS (optional mit 2 HDDs bzgl. RAID1 (Mirroring)) mit Gigabit-Anbindung
- einige dieser NAS-Lösungen haben bereits einen Druckserver integriert, ansonsten kann man "kleine" Modelle auch kaufen
- den Gigabit-Switch nicht vergessen (12,5MByte/s sind wesentlich langsamer, als 125MByte/s)


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

Die QNAP TS-109 bietet viele Features und sollte so ziemlich gut als Lösung deiner "Problematik" dienen:

- Transferrate  LAN 	10/100/1000 MBit/s
- kann als Printserver und Dateiserver mit Zugriffsrechten genutzt werden
- OHNE Festplatte, kann 1 x SATA aufnehmen (NON-Raid)


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Oktober 2008)

sodala...
thx für eure antworten!

ein NAS is für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, da diese mehr gekostet hätte als der PC (brauchte nur CPU, MB, HDD und Case). und der PC kann auch mal mittels der TV Karte was aufnehmen, auch wenns in der Nacht ist.

Der Router is ein DLink DI624, 108mbit WLAN Router, und er soll nur als Basis für den Funkverkehr (WLAN) dienen. wenn ich ihn mal richtig konfiguriert habe, stellt er selber die Internet VB her. derzeit funkzt nix bei den sch*** ding...

Nein, ich kann nicht einfach alle Rechner an den einen Router hängen, da ich das ganze auf WLAN aus Platzmagel umgestellt habe.
Also Server---Internet muss WLAN sein.
Server---Gamer PC : Kabel

Da Server und Client (das is der Gamer PC) fast nebeneinander stehen, brauchen die beiden kein WLAN zur Kommunikation. also Kabel rein und losgehts, so hatte ich mir das erhofft. xD
Der Server hat, wenn ich die Antenne mal richtig ausrichten würde, einen sehr guten Empfang, da sehr gute Antennen verbaut.

Naja WinServer 2003 liegt hier noch irgendwo rum, ich hab auf jedenfall eins.
die Testversion vom 2008er hatte (oder habe kA) ich auch.
Linux ebenfalls vorhanden (gefällt mir nciht so, da doch recht kompliziert...^^ i know viele Funktionen usw...)

Nur so nebenbei:
So einen AUfbau von 2 PCs hatte ich schon mal vor ein paar Jahren, mit alten PII Krücken. einfach mit Crossver verbunden, IP Adresse des Servers beim Client eingetragen, CCProxy am Server installiert, Dateien und Verbindungen freigegeben und fertig. war noch mit XP Pro SP1.
Dann kamen neue Rechner mit größeren HDDs, also brauchte ich keinen Server mehr. aber jetzt is das wieder lustig (^^) wegen dem ganzen Netzwerkzeugs. ich intressier mich voll dafür und deshalb will ich das auch wieder schaffen!!

Ach ja:
Wäre es dann auch wieder möglich, von Gamer PC auf den Server per Remote Desktop zuzugreifen? war super praktisch, zum Ausschalten zb...

Danke euch für eure Antworten!
mfg


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

_ein NAS is für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, da diese mehr gekostet hätte als der PC (brauchte nur CPU, MB, HDD und Case). und der PC kann auch mal mittels der TV Karte was aufnehmen, auch wenns in der Nacht ist._

Hm. Okay, aber von den Energiekosten her wird sich das auf kurz oder lang wieder ausgleichen. Das mit dem Aufnehmen ist allerdings ein überzeugendes Argument.

_Der Router is ein DLink DI624, 108mbit WLAN Router, und er soll nur als Basis für den Funkverkehr (WLAN) dienen. wenn ich ihn mal richtig konfiguriert habe, stellt er selber die Internet VB her. derzeit funkzt nix bei den sch*** ding..._

Der hat kein integriertes Modem, richtig? Sprich, du nutzt ein externes Modem für die PPPoE-Verbindung ins Internet. Dennoch verstehe ich den Aufbau nicht. Denn dann bräuchtest du dennoch ein Kabel bis zum Splitter (bzw. TAE), also eine Verbindung zw. Modem und NIC#1 im Server.

_Nein, ich kann nicht einfach alle Rechner an den einen Router hängen, da ich das ganze auf WLAN aus Platzmagel umgestellt habe.
Also Server---Internet muss WLAN sein.
Server---Gamer PC : Kabel_
Server ---Internet kann doch kein WLAN sein, wenn du den Server zum Einwählen ins WWW nutzt.
Server ---GamerPC kannst du übrigens auch mit einem Straight-Through-Kabel verbinden, da die Erkennung automatisch abläuft. Ein Cross-Kabel ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.

_Da Server und Client (das is der Gamer PC) fast nebeneinander stehen, brauchen die beiden kein WLAN zur Kommunikation. also Kabel rein und losgehts, so hatte ich mir das erhofft. xD
Der Server hat, wenn ich die Antenne mal richtig ausrichten würde, einen sehr guten Empfang, da sehr gute Antennen verbaut._
Dann hat dein "Gamer-PC" also ebenfalls 2 Netzwerkadapter?!

Alles in allem ein sehr wirrer Plan.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. Oktober 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=39447&stc=1&d=1223846185

grad gezeichnet^^ vlt. verstehst dus jetzt.
ach ja: das modem is ein alcatel speedtouch 510; internetanschluss: aonspeed (telekom Austria)
ne wieso soll der gamer auch 2 haben? der soll ja alles über den server bekommen. internet+dateien+drucker.
server und client(gamerpc) mit einem (!) LAN kabel verbinden, am  server internet vb, dateien drucker etc. freigeben....

wennst willst, kann ich morgen ja mal ei bild vom router+ modem+splitter hochladen! bzw. meinen ganzen koponenten, die da dann involviert wären!

wenn nicht, ich bin morgen den ganzen tag da^^ jetzt geh ich mal pennen....^^

cya & schönen abend noch!
FatalMistake


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

Was du machen willst, erfordert eine Netzwerkbrücke. Was mir allerdings nicht in den Kopf will ist die Geschichte mit dem Internetverbindungsaufbau per Server. Wie willst du das bewerkstelligen? Ist der Router auf PassThrough gestellt? Du bräuchtest doch eine Wählverbindung, die per WLAN initiiert wird. Das klingt für mich alles andere als optimal.

Meine uralt-Konfiguration war damals ähnlich:
- Server, 2x100/1000MBit
- 1 Netz (also NIC) zw. meinem Desktop PC und dem Server
- 1 NIC als WAN-Verbindung f. PPPoe-Aufbau (verbunden mit Modem)

Der Server stellte über DFÜ (Wählverbindung) die Internetverbindung her. Diese wurde "gebrückt", damit ich von meinem Rechner (192.168.10.2) über die Schnittstelle des Servers (192.168.10.1) schließlich eine Verbindung ins WWW aufbauen konnte. Alles in allem war diese Art des Client-Server-Arbeitens eher suboptimal.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

ja genau so hatte ich das auch damals!! Auch das Modem direkt am Server. da ich es aus Platzgründen nicht mehr so haben kann, hab ich das Modem in den Flur verbannt, einen WLAN-Router dazugeklemmt, und jetzt läuft das Internet eben übere WLAN.
WLAN ist ja das gleiche wie LAN, nur ohne Kabel! hehe ein WLAN-Kabel!

Nur halt, dass jetzt zwischen Server und Modem halt WLAN und ein Router ist!
AonSpeed is ne PPTP Verbindung. steht zumindest bei Netzwerkverbindungen so drin:

AonSpeed
WAN Miniport (PPTP)

Wenn ich das aufmache, muss ich Benutzernamen und Kennwort eingeben, dann auf Verbinden klicken und dann verbindet er sich. über den Router, rein ins Moden, durch den Splitter und weiter in die große freie Welt!!^^
Ich kann im Router zwar eintragen, was für eine Internetverbindung ich habe (zu finden unter WAN Einstellungen). wenn ich dort sage PPTP blabla...und alles eingebe, und zum schluss auf übernehmen klicke, passiert nix. echt nix. er übernimmts nicht.
Daher funzt derzeit auch die selbstständige Internetverbindungsherstellung des Routers nicht.
Jetzt ist er eingestellt auf Dynamische IP Adresse; ich muss mich eben wieder wie bereits oben beschrieben, selber am Rechner ins INEt einloggen.

thx für deine noch so späte Antwort!


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

keine weiter Hilfe zu erwarten? :traurig: schade...


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Gut, dann konfiguriere den Windows Server eben so, dass die Verbindung über das WLAN initiiert wird und brücke die WLAN-Verbindung mit der Kabelverbindung zu deinem Gamer-PC. Dazu solltest du im WWW genügend Informationen finden. 

Oder hast du noch ein grundlegendes Problem?


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

meinst du das OS Win Server oder einfach den Rechner, der als Server fungieren soll?

Ja, in der Tat, ich habe noch ein Problem. danke für den Hinweis! ^^
Und zwar will sich AonSpeed nciht verbinden, wenn zwei Netzwerkadapter aktiv sind. LAN+ WLAN aktiv, will sich AONSpeed anscheinend über den LAN Port verbinden, was eben nicht funzt, weil dort ja der CLient dran hängt.

Liefe die AonSpeed Software überhaupt unter WIN Server 03 bzw 08? es funzt nciht mal unter Vista...is ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt die CD. Werd mal die Telekom fragen, obs da eine neuere Version gibt.

gut dass du wieder on bist! ^^

mfg


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Internetvebindung besteht aus einer VPN-Connection? Ist das bei allen Österr. Anbietern so? Daher benötigst du auch die Software, oder? Well, dann wird es mit einer normalen PPPoE-Verbindung anscheinend nicht funktionieren.

Das nächste Problem ist, dass du - durch den AP zwischen Server und Modem - keine direkte Verbindung zum Modem aufbauen kannst. Die Interneteinwahl muss aber - as known - zwangsweise über das Modem erledigt werden, jedoch "reicht" das Netz nur bis zum Router. Eventuell sollte über PPP(oE)-Passthrough ein Aufbau möglich sein, aber das müsste man ausprobieren. Mich verwirrt diese VPN-Sache etwas, da es mit PPPoE eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollte - sofern die Konfiguration entsprechend passt.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

naja kann ja mal einen screeni von dem kongi. fenster des routers machen und hochladen.
wart einen moment kommt gleich.^^
soda:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=39544&stc=1&d=1223920474

in dieser einstellung kann ich mich normal per windows programm ins WWW einloggen. soweit sind keine probleme verhanden.

ob das bei allen eine pptp vb ist, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Du wählst dich per VPN-Tunnel ins WAN ein, sagtest du?! Dann sollte doch dort der "Punkt" gesetzt sein, oder nicht?


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

ja klar! bin ja nicht blöde ne...xD
würd ich ja machen, wenn der Router es dann auch übernehmen würde. aber leider. ich glaub habs schon mal erklärt, oben weiter. wenn ich auf pptp gehe und alles eingeben und alles fertig is und dann auf übernehmen klicke, passiert nix. gar nix. echt. nix.
Meinst du mit VPN das PPTP?

ach ja:
welche Daten sollte mal zb bei so einem screeni, wie ich ihn grad gepostet habe, vlt. verdecken? kannste mit meiner MAC was anfangen oder so? :unsicher:


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

1. Stimmt, das hattest du bereits geschrieben. Allerdings verwundert mich das. Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass du a) doch einen anderen Verbindungstyp nutzen musst oder b) dein Router mit dem Signal des Modems nichts anfangen kann. Das wäre allerdings mehr als merkwürdig (evtl. Firmwareupdate?).

2. Naja, die MAC könnte man vllt. ausschwärzen. Für mich sind die paar Infos aber nicht von Belang.

3. Mit den Daten von aon.at kannst du auch nichts erreichen, oder? Link. Ich frage nur, da bei deinem DNS-Server die IP des VPN-Servers drin steht und eben nicht der DNS.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

ja firmwareupdate hab ich bereits in erwägung gezogen. leider konnte ich nichts wirklich neues finden. kannste mir vlt. eine seite empfehlen, wo ich was gescheites herbekommen könnte?

2. naja habs so gemeint, dass wenn jetzt hier irgendwer, der ein anderes ziel vor augen hat, diesen screeni sieht und mit den daten die dort sichtbar sind, versucht was zu hacken oder so...so wars gemeint.


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Auf der Seite von D-Link solltest du Firmwareupdates finden. Suche einfach nach Modelltyp und -Revision. Ob's was bringt, wirst du sehen.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

ja, die daten oben sind mir bekannt. aber da die inet vb auch so funzte, hab ich sie nicht eingetragen. (das von aonspeed).

hab ich schon gesucht, aber nur ein englischsprachiges Update gefunden. macht das etwas? also wenn ich dem Router jetzt ein englisch sprachiges System rauf tu? oder wird nur die Oberfläche englisch? das wäre nicht das problem.^^

EDIT
ich geh jetzt pennen^^ muss morgen wieder in die schule...* ****** * xD

thx, mfg und gn
FatalMistake


----------



## uuodan (13. Oktober 2008)

Damit wird die Oberfläche gemeint sein. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die EN-FW garnicht aufgespielt werden kann.


----------



## FatalMistake (15. Oktober 2008)

also...englische fw is drauf und funzt...xD

im router unter pptp eingetragen die daten, connect und läuft. vorher hat er sich immer nach 2 seitn aufgehängt...xD
und ja die oberfläche ist jetzt englisch, aber das is wirklich das geringste problem.^^

aber trotzdem weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wie ich den "Server" und meinen Gamer Rechner zusammen kriege. weswegen ich ja eigentlich den thread aufgemacht habe. ^^
also: welchen switch brauche ich, wie muss ich das mit den IP Adressen drehen? wo muss ich was eintragen? Also für die LAN Verbindung, die zwischen den beiden Rechner über den Switch bestehen wird.
Muss ich dann, damit der Gamer PC trotzdem die Internet vb direkt vom Router bekommt sondern vom "Server", die LAN VB mit dem WLAN überbrücken oder? ich glaub schon so.

also nochmals großes Danke für die Hilfe mitn Router!

mfg
Michael alias FatalMistake


----------



## uuodan (16. Oktober 2008)

1. Du bildest per LAN-Kabel eine Verbindung zw. Server und PC.
2. Die Kabelart ist - normalerweise - Crossover, aber: aktuelle LAN-Adapter erkennen den Verkabelungstyp und beschalten die Konakte automatisch. Daher ist auch ein StraightThrough-Kabel möglich.
3. Du bildest ein Netz zwischen Router und PC, z.B. mit folgenden Adressen:
- Netzadresse: 192.168.10.0
- Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
- IP-Server: 192.168.10.1
- IP-PC: 192.168.10.2

Soweit klar, oder? Gut, dann weiter.

Derzeit kannst du so nur den Server anpingen (und retour). Auf den Router kommst du nicht, da dieser ein anderes Netz betreibt, z.B. hat der Router die Adresse 192.178.0.1 bei einer Subnetzmaske von 255.255.255.0. Die WLAN-Karte hat entsprechend eine IP von z.B. 192.178.0.2 (gleiche Subnetzmaske). 

Nun musst du - wie bereits erwähnt - eine Netzwerkbrücke bzw. statische Route eintragen, damit dein PC über die Schnittstelle WLAN-Adapter mit 192.178.0.2 eine Internetverbindung aufbauen kann.

Nach dem Schema: In das Netz 192.178.0.0 geht der PC via Schnittstelle 192.178.0.2. Überbrückt wird also 192.168.10.1 und 192.178.0.2.

Mit Windows Server sollte das kein Problem sein. 

--> DNS & Gateway müssen nicht unbedingt vergeben werden, ansonsten ist der Gateway dein Router.


----------



## FatalMistake (16. Oktober 2008)

ok thx...
was is nochmal mit Netzadresse 192.168.10.0 gemeint?? der 10er da drin an vorletzter stelle is mir noch nicht ganz "geheuer".

und werden dann, wenn ich alles so nach dieser Anleitung einstelle, die freigegebenen Dateien bzw. laufwerke des Servers am PC angezeigt? wie und wo? denn das is das 2. wichtigste an allem!! ^^

geht das dann noch dass ich den DHCP vom Router aktiv lasse? also dass ich dem Server dann eben eine Adresse von192.18.0.2 zuweise? oder muss ich das alles fix eintragen?

Wegen Win Server: gehs auch unter XP SP3? wäre mir lieber, von der Oberfläche her und wegen der Leistung des Servers. is ja nur beschränkt...^^

Ansonst mal großes Danke...wieder mal..^^
werds wahrscheinlich mal samsatag od. sonntag ausprobiern.

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## uuodan (17. Oktober 2008)

1. Die 192.168.10.0 ist einfach eine Netzadresse (Klasse C Netz). Du kannst auch ein Klasse A oder B -Netz nehmen, wenn dir die Lust danach ist. Die habe ich nur beispielhaft angeführt, damit es verständlicher wird, dass du 2 separate Netze betreiben musst, um dein Vorhaben umsetzen zu können.

2. Wenn du einen Dateiserver einrichtest, kannst du natürlich auf die Daten zugreifen. Sonst wäre es kein Dateiserver.

3. DHCP sollte man bei einem Server nicht unbedingt einstellen. Gib ihm eine fixe IP-Adresse, dann hat er diese immer und ist auch immer eindeutig im LAN identifizier- und auffindbar. Im Grunde musst du auch nur die IP festlegen, die SN-Maske und den Gateway. Das sollte keine Probleme darstellen.

4. Ein Windows Server (oder ähnlich) ist für dein Vorhaben eigentlich unabdingbar. Ein Windows XP ist lediglich ein User-Betriebssystem, das keinerlei Serverfunktionalitäten mitsich bringt. Das mit der Leistung des Servers halte ich für Unsinn, da Windows Server 2003 sehr geringe Anforderungen hat.


----------



## FatalMistake (17. Oktober 2008)

aha...
also könnt ich genau so hergehn und ein 192.168.0.15.0 und ein 192.168.16.0 netzwerk machen? oder is das auch wieder irgendwie festgelegt.

also doch ein server OS? na gut, hab ich ja.
Was is mit Home Server? geht das auch? bzw. wäre es auch damit möglich?

Und die Daten werden dann wie angezeigt? im Arbeitsplatz via Netzlaufwerke oder unter Netzwerkumgebung?

Sind dann auch Programme, die mit XP kompatibel sind, mit Server 08 oder 03 auch kompatibel? zb Norton Security 2004 usw...?

Aber am Client, also am PC, kann ich XP drauflassen oder? das hat dann ja nix server ähnliches zu tun.

Danke dass du anscheinend deine Mittagspause für mich opferst! 
danke!


----------



## uuodan (18. Oktober 2008)

1. Ja, du könntest auch ein anderes Netz nutzen, siehe oben. Nur bestimmte Adressen kann man nicht nutzen, wie z.B. die Loopback-Adresse oder (ab und an) Broadcastadressen usw. Das sollte dich aber nicht weiter beschäftigen, da du ohnehin nur 2 Adressen benötigst.

2. Ja, mit HomeServer kann man das sicher auch bewerkstelligen, wobei ein "normales" Server 2003 sicher ansprechender ist und mit Sicherheit auch etwas weniger Ressourcen beansprucht.

3. Ein Dateiserver gibt Netzwerklaufwerke frei, die man auf dem Arbeitsplatz via "Extras" -> "Netzlaufwerk verbinden" einbinden kann. Dann werden sie wie "lokale Laufwerke" angezeigt.

4. Was willst du mit Norton Security 2004? Dein Router sollte doch über eine Portsperre verfügen. Ein einfaches AVG reicht da aus. Eine Softwarefirewall bremst nur System und Datenübertragung aus - gerade bei WLAN wäre das eher ungünstig.

5. Klar kannst du XP verwenden, wieso auch nicht. Das interessiert den Server ja nicht.


----------



## FatalMistake (18. Oktober 2008)

na dann passt ja alles! 
würde server 03 enterprise reichen? oder geht das eher nicht auf nem normalen kleinen pc?

noch was wegen dem File dingsbums:
was ist mit diesem einen Programm, dass auch FTP Netzwerke erstellt? mir fällt nur grad nicht der Name ein sry

und was ich dann auch noch vergessen habe^^:
ich würde dann gerne am Server meinen DVB T Stick dran lassen, damit der dann evtl. mal was in der Nacht oder tags über was aufnehmen kann.
und damit ich, wenn ich zuhause bin und mal was schauen will, den stick umstecken muss, wäre es doch fein, dass der PC irgendwie übers NW das Fernsehsgnal bekommt....das geht doch oder? ich glaube mit MediaPortal kann man das machen, einen TV Server oÄ. wäre das auch in meinem Fall dann irgendwie machbar?

thx für deine Mittagspause! xD

ach ja:
wie kann ich meinen "rang" hier ändern??  ich bin kein komplett pc käufer *grml*

mfg


----------



## uuodan (18. Oktober 2008)

1. Server Enterprise ist gleich etwas heftig, eine kleinere Version reicht da auch locker aus. Wo hast du die überhaupt her? Die Lizenzen sind teuer... 

2. Einen FTP aufsetzen sollte auch kein Problem darstellen. Da kann dir google auch weiterhelfen.

3. Das mit dem TV erfordert Zusatzsoftware. Welche dafür geeignet ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, da ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Hier sollte aber auch google helfen können.


----------



## FatalMistake (18. Oktober 2008)

die lizenz lass ma meine sorge sein^^ mit wohlhabenden verwandten is das kein problem, die dich schon 3 monate vor geburtstag /weihnachten fragen, waste haben willst! xD
und zur not probier ichs mit XP..oder Linux (was ich eher nicht glaube...^^)
welches würdest du dann emfehlen? win server 03 xyxyx? gibts da auch sowas wie ne home premium oder sowas?

ich hab ne anleitung ffürs 03er server, da is alles erklärt.

gabs vlt. schon irgendwelche probleme mit dem OS mit irgendeiner Hardware? was weiß ich...Asrock Mainboards oder Intel Grafik etc.??


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Oktober 2008)

*push*
hallo?? hab ich dich beleidigt??!


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

Nein, hast du nicht. Allerdings kann man auf die Fragen keine eindeutige Antwort geben.


----------



## FatalMistake (20. Oktober 2008)

na dann passt eh^^
ach ja guck mal das uraubsfoto ab hab was dazu geschrieben!^^

also..
habs installiert, derzeit von nem freund geborgt!
Druckerfreigabe und Dateifragebe funzen super, die Laufwerke des servers werden unter netzwerkumgebung angezeigt, und ich kann, nach eingabe des Benutzernamens und Passwortes von Client (PC) aus zugreifen, Dateien verändern und hin und her kopieren.
Win Server 03 sei Dank...

Nur die Internetvb will noch nicht, werds heute oder morgen nochmal probieren, vlt mit der Netzwerkbrücke, falls diese Funktion im Server 03 vorhanden ist.

Soweit danke ich dir von ganzem Herzen!!!! 
Mann, du bist super! 

mfg und noch einen schönen Abend und morgigen Arbeitstag!
FatalMistake


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

Man kann sie auch auf dem Arbeitsplatz als Netzlaufwerk einbinden - s.o.


----------



## FatalMistake (20. Oktober 2008)

i know...^^
alter wie schnell liest du denn bitte??! xD


----------



## uuodan (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man zu den - ehemalig PCGH - Foren-Abhängigen gehört, ist soetwas durchaus möglich.


----------

